# low tech planted



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

If i am starting a new 75 gallon planted tank and was hoping to do it without having to run c02. Planning of haivng amazon sword, jungle val, anubius. I was thinking of using Flourite black or Eco Complete and i have a finnex planted+ 24/7 LED. 
Would using this substrate and this light throw the balance out and lead to algae growth?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't have as much experience as some on this forum. But I have a small tank that uses flourite black and it's an algae factory.

I'm personally a fan of inert substrate and just dosing nutrients in the water column. You have more control that way. Because growth is slow with low light and no CO2, it's forgiving if you're not highly consistent with dosing.

I would also suggest that the light you plan on using would be too much if you're using it on its 24/7 mode. Though I think you can dim it and change the colour manually correct?


----------

